# Truckin' II



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Found out what *Wrench97* does during lunch break. 

~3min mark.....oh well, back to the shop.....:facepalm:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

lol..........


----------

